

Google Maps App Hacked Onto iPhone 3GS Running iOS 6 - spacestronaut
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/google-maps-app-hacked-onto-iphone-3gs-running-ios-6/

======
jgeorge
This is a sad state of tech "reporting" nowadays. One guy posts one thing on
twitter, and this is at least the 4th or 5th "news" report about it, with
nothing more to go on other than one tweet.

I don't doubt it can be done, and I don't doubt Petrich is capable of it, but
nearly half a dozen news posts (each one getting more and more outrageous
likely) from what's essentially barely a proof-of-concept level hack just
makes my soul weep.

You must remember playing "telephone" as a kid. Look at what passes for tech
news lately on subjects like this and just watch the reporting get more and
more divergent every time one tech blog recycles another blog's half-news.

Rant done, sorry.

~~~
themgt
Which is why everyone should install AdBlock

------
panacea
> Petrich has the old version of Google Maps working, yet says it’s still
> “crashy” and he isn’t ready to share the method quite yet.

I'll stick with using the Apple Maps app and web-based Google Maps then.

A working solution to mapping on iOS6 and not a link-bait breathless worthless
bit of 'news'.

~~~
SquareWheel
Petrich is a competent programmer, but yes I agree this isn't news-worthy. It
was just a Twitter post.

------
manojlds
One thing I don't understand - if licensing issues was the reason why Apple
and Google fell out on maps, can people on iOS 5 continue to run the old maps,
or will it stop working sometime in the near future?

